# GFX Hall Of Fame Club



## Protagonist (May 11, 2012)

This is for any one with any graphics card that he/she feels that it has served well beyond your expectations, should include mostly if you were very successful in tweaking and getting more performance out of your card with stability and reliability.

Please post screen shots, videos etc.

I start with mine, it has served me well and is still serving me very well no complains over clocks like a champ.

Here is my GTX460 1GB Hall Of Fame Edition









Club Members



Name|GPU|Post
st.bone|GeForce GTX 460|
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2626596&postcount=1

Yo_Wattup|Radeon HD6950|
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2626611&postcount=2

1nf3rn0x|GeForce GTS250|
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2626666&postcount=5

TRWOV|Radeon HD3850 AGP|
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2629090&postcount=11

Capitan Harlock|Radeon HD6950|
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2629116&postcount=13

catnipkiller|GeForce GTX260|
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2629366&postcount=21

erocker|Radeon X850 AGP|
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2629377&postcount=23

20mmrain|GeForce GTX680|
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2629670&postcount=28

TRWOV|GeForce 7950GT AGP|
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2631933&postcount=33


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 11, 2012)

Yea what now. 6950 at 960/1500 stable.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 11, 2012)

No idea wtf happened to the quality? But anyways, they still max out any game ;D


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 11, 2012)

st.bone said:


> Certified Hall of Fame Edition, how long have you had the card?



I think about a year now.. been overclocking it for about half that. Coming into winter now so I might be able to go further... who knows..


----------



## TRWOV (May 14, 2012)

My good old 3850 AGP... still serving in the front lines. Can play BF3 fine at 1280×800 with low-med settings


----------



## Capitan Harlock (May 14, 2012)

when i have a better airflow case i try to go much higher in the core xd


----------



## TRWOV (May 14, 2012)

st.bone said:


> nice, how many years now? many gens ago, oh the sweet old days, i had a 8400GS 1GB



Recently I oced it to 824/1197 (stock 3850 are 669/828) AND lowered the voltage to 0.974v (stock was 1.154v)  

I can't believe it still holds its own these days... but I guess that says more of the current state of the PC games industry than the GPU industry.


----------



## catnipkiller (May 14, 2012)

My BFG gtx 260 on stock voltage would do 750 core ( for benching) ran it at 705 core and1250 ram. It can still just play bf3 when over clocked. Still runs most games fine in my htpc.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (May 14, 2012)

st.bone said:


> Why case airflow, is your case small, try getting another cooler for your GPU



my gpu is the xfx xxx edition dual fan , but my actual case have only 3 fans and i wanna go in the next few weeks to bring a new one xd


----------



## catnipkiller (May 14, 2012)

*Bfg gtx 260 oc*





Due to this card not having voltage controls i would game with 705 core but benchmark @ 750.


----------



## erocker (May 14, 2012)

Running since August 2004.


----------



## TRWOV (May 14, 2012)

st.bone said:


> Yes it does hold it's own, explain to me how lowering the voltage helps with oc, i know one thing about lowering voltage is to keep the heat generated at minimum, is there any other reason?



I'm not sure. I had lowered the voltage before the OC and found out that giving it more volts didn't change the maximium OC so I left it at 0.974v. The only thing is that I had to lower my memory OC from 1215 to 1197, hardly a sacrifice.

I've OCed it above 824 but after a few seconds of 3D load I kept getting VPU recovery errors (screen turns black for a while and then the driver re-starts the GPU) so the GPU can take it but there's something else holding it back. I think that the PCIe to AGP bridge chip is the culprit, maybe it can't cope with the amount of instructions? I put a small copper heatsink on it but that didn't change things. 


pics of my 3850 AGP:









With the V6000 the card is a monster.3 slots


----------



## TRWOV (May 14, 2012)

Yes, that is the consensus. For my card it didn't work out like that though.

I lowered the voltage to 0.974v and it ran stable at the overdrive limits (800/1000) so I left it like that.

Earlier this year I tried to OC it with afterburner to bypass the OD limits and kept hitting that 824 wall no matter the voltage. I managed to get it to 878 stable in 2d (desktop, flash, video playback) but after 10-15 seconds of 3d load it would get the VPU recovery... then it would run for another 10-15 seconds, and so on and so on... I decreased the OC until I got to 824 (well, 823.7 actually)

Giving the card 1.174v allowed me to put the RAM at 1215 but I preferred to leave it at 0.974v

Still 824/1197 is what, a ~30% overclock performance wise? (+23% GPU, +44% mem) How many cards can get that?


----------



## 20mmrain (May 15, 2012)

I know this one is a very new card... but my Master Card/1st card (in my sli Set up) deserves to be here....

This card is a EVGA GTX 680 Vanilla (Reference) version. With it only being able to have a max voltage of 1.175v I have hit 1306 Core Mhz and 1644Mhz on Mem. (This is stable) and I haven't found the top Clock yet. But the fact that it does those clocks stable is amazing. Most people are unable to hit clocks of 1300Mhz. Most people on stock versions of the card can only hit about 1250Mhz (if not lower then that.)

It's quit Possible I will post back later with higher clocks on this for sure Historic GFX card!

Here is the Proof


----------



## Phusius (May 15, 2012)

I have my OC at standard +100 +300 and +32%, but I have seen the 680 push it to 1230 automatically in demanding games... still never went over 67 celsius, though that is due to my fan profile being very high.


----------



## TRWOV (May 17, 2012)

I also have this card to add... NVIDIA GeForce 7950GT AGP



















125Mhz core overclock with the stock heatsink


----------



## Protagonist (May 17, 2012)

Hey TPU members, i would like to use a nice format to display the members in the club GFX Hall Of fame club, but i have fallen shot of ideas of how to do it, so if anyone can make one for me then post it so i can use it, and give me instructions on how to implement it here.

Things i would like displayed are: member name, number of entered cards, brand of card eg Radeon, Geforce or any other brand if any. if there will be other things required will be implemented as we go along.

so please TPU members help with this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TRWOV (May 17, 2012)

How's this?



Name|GPU|Post
st.bone|GeForce GTX 460|
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2626596&postcount=1

Yo_Wattup|Radeon HD6950|
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2626611&postcount=2

1nf3rn0x|GeForce GTS250|
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2626666&postcount=5

TRWOV|Radeon HD3850 AGP|
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2629090&postcount=11

Capitan Harlock|Radeon HD6950|
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2629116&postcount=13

catnipkiller|GeForce GTX260|
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2629366&postcount=21

erocker|Radeon X850 AGP|
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2629377&postcount=23

20mmrain|GeForce GTX680|
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2629670&postcount=28

TRWOV|GeForce 7950GT AGP|
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2631933&postcount=33
Maybe you'd want to include additional details, like clock speeds or something.


----------

